# Home made no-scent



## JakeInMa (Oct 10, 2009)

How about explaining how you're making the no-scent. I'm interested in making my own as well.


----------



## SChunter1991 (Aug 25, 2009)

-16 oz. hydrogen peroxide
-16 oz. water
-10z. unscented shampoo
-1/2 cup baking soda

Put all of the materials into a 1 gallon milk jug and let it sit for 3 days


----------



## Brad66 (Jun 7, 2008)

Ive used my own for the past 4 years. Killed quite a few deer with it on and havent been winded in a long time. I used 1 gallon of distilled water, 1 ounce of scent away shampoo, 2 boxes of baking soda and 1 16 ounce bottle of peroxide. Let it sit for a week covered stirring it daily and then bottle it. It works great, its just kind of white when it drys on your bow so I stopped using it on that and just use it on my person and I get one bottle of regular stuff to use on my bow.


----------



## swampboss (Sep 8, 2009)

Ok, some of you guys have got to stop "drinking the coolaid ". Don't fool your self, you can only MINIMIZE your scent , never eliminate all of it unless your in a space suit. I don't doubt that some of these homemade and store bought potions will work to a point. The best thing IMO is to keep your clothes and gear as clean as possible. Once I started keeping my rubber boots and clothes in a plastic tub and and putting them on (while wearing gloves) when I get out of the truck I started seeing way more deer and having less wind me. I also wear gloves and make sure no skin ever touches vegetation on the way to my stands. I still pay close attention to wind direction.


----------



## whitetail243 (Jul 18, 2009)

*i tried this*

i took a 5gal bucket and filled it half full of leaves,dirt and crushed acorns from the area i hunt, then covered that with water and let it sit covered in the sun for a week,then i strained it through a screen and bottled it. it smelled just like scent zapper and i never got winded one time and i had 8 deer under my stand with one smelling the tree i was in. it got introduced to a 90gr wasp and then a skillet, hope this helps. kevin
also you can break up some cedar limbs to make a stronger scent:darkbeer:


----------



## The_Bonecrusher (May 7, 2009)

> whitetail243 i tried this
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> i took a 5gal bucket and filled it half full of leaves,dirt and crushed acorns from the area i hunt, then covered that with water and let it sit covered in the sun for a week,then i strained it through a screen and bottled it.
> also you can break up some cedar limbs to make a stronger scent


X2 works great


----------



## newram05 (Aug 23, 2009)

whitetail243 i tried this

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


> i took a 5gal bucket and filled it half full of leaves,dirt and crushed acorns from the area i hunt, then covered that with water and let it sit covered in the sun for a week,then i strained it through a screen and bottled it.
> also you can break up some cedar limbs to make a stronger scent


Only problem is you have to keep it refrigerated or it will develop mold. Some add salt for a preservative. (cant spell)


----------



## mr_verbatim (Jul 2, 2008)

SChunter1991 said:


> -16 oz. hydrogen peroxide
> -16 oz. water
> -10z. unscented shampoo
> -1/2 cup baking soda
> ...


What do you fill the rest of the jug with to make a full gallon? Or don't you?

V


----------



## Dewberry (Jan 25, 2009)

whitetail243 said:


> i took a 5gal bucket and filled it half full of leaves,dirt and crushed acorns from the area i hunt, then covered that with water and let it sit covered in the sun for a week,then i strained it through a screen and bottled it. it smelled just like scent zapper and i never got winded one time and i had 8 deer under my stand with one smelling the tree i was in. it got introduced to a 90gr wasp and then a skillet, hope this helps. kevin
> also you can break up some cedar limbs to make a stronger scent:darkbeer:


is this a cover scent?


----------



## Martial Archer (Jun 8, 2003)

I think you are using too much soap.

Here is a link to Jerry/NJ's recipe. I have used it & it works great although I use less soap so it is not as...well...soapy. :shade:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=367368&highlight=scent+killer+spray


----------



## Noobist (Jun 5, 2009)

newram05 said:


> whitetail243 i tried this
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


you spelled it right


----------



## Anakedman (Jan 18, 2009)

I use walnuts in a giant 100+ gallon rubbermaid container. Its very very strong. Its almost funny to see squirels catch a wiff of you, they look at you and are like (you can see the confusion in the small little heads)your not a walnut why do you smell like one. Its woked for me so far so why change if it isn't working.


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

i have no scent free shampoo laying around just scent free laundry soap. Do you think i can substitute with no issues?


----------



## Bran8484 (Aug 31, 2010)

pfl


----------



## BASSFAN07 (Aug 9, 2006)

I have a pillow case full of cedar shaving that I keep in my tub with my hunting clothes. It works good as a cover scent on them.


----------



## noljohn (Feb 27, 2010)

I made up some of that scent blocker (baking soda, peroxide, scentless shampoo, and distilled water) . Should it have any odor to it? Mine does now I'm a little leary of using it.


----------



## alpineman1 (Mar 13, 2009)

SChunter1991 said:


> -16 oz. hydrogen peroxide
> -16 oz. water
> -10z. unscented shampoo
> -1/2 cup baking soda
> ...


Well here is my experiance, followed the recipe above, put it all into a bowl slowly mixed it with a spoon than poured it into a milk jug put the lid on than, I notices foam coming out of the lid so I went to tighten it as soon as I touched it it exploded all over me than kept flowing like a volcano for about 30 min. Is this normal I double checked my measurements and all was ok. I used distilled water.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Are you sure you didn't use too much soap. I used less than an ounce in mine and it was still soapy. It also has taken almost 2 weeks for it to stop producing gasses.


----------



## howchrh (Feb 19, 2009)

make sure that you are using 1 oz not 10 oz of soap. I use this exact recipe and it works great for me. I actually make two batches and one of them I put walnuts in for an earth scent. I use it on my boots and bottom of pants only.


----------



## alpineman1 (Mar 13, 2009)

ya, I used 1oz as well, not the 10 oz as above, but I subsatuted it with laundry detergent, as others have used it in other post. It has stopped and I transfered it into a bucket and added a little more distilled water and baking soda, could have been the soap not sure, have it sitting outside for a couple days to get rid of the gasses.


----------



## azarrowflinger (Aug 8, 2005)

I was kicked out of chemestry in high school for my beliefs, but what are these gases? Anything I should maybe keep outside and not in my man cave?


----------



## dbierman (Nov 27, 2008)

alpineman1 said:


> Well here is my experiance, followed the recipe above, put it all into a bowl slowly mixed it with a spoon than poured it into a milk jug put the lid on than, I notices foam coming out of the lid so I went to tighten it as soon as I touched it it exploded all over me than kept flowing like a volcano for about 30 min. Is this normal I double checked my measurements and all was ok. I used distilled water.


 Isn't that a half gallon jug? Sure looks like it from this angle. That may be part of your problem.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

I think laundry detergent is alot more concentrated than the green HS soap. Well, I know it is.


----------



## bohmer2 (May 14, 2010)

azarrowflinger said:


> I was kicked out of chemestry in high school for my beliefs, but what are these gases? Anything I should maybe keep outside and not in my man cave?


Hydrogen peroxide when mixed with Sodium bicarbonate (baking soda) will produce CO2. I always mix mine outside and let it vent out there.


----------



## Peeping Tom (Aug 9, 2010)

You can't put the cap on tightly, it needs to breath or it will do exactly what it did in the picture above.


----------



## GrimReap'r (Aug 25, 2010)

mix the Hydrogen peroxide and baking soda first let if finish it's reaction then add the soap
no need to mix outside a person creates more CO2 then this reaction will.


----------



## lrbergin (Jan 19, 2009)

Martial Archer said:


> I think you are using too much soap.
> 
> Here is a link to Jerry/NJ's recipe. I have used it & it works great although I use less soap so it is not as...well...soapy. :shade:
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=367368&highlight=scent+killer+spray


This is the way I made it. Looks like way to much soap to me. I almost think 1oz might be too much. The soaps role in the formula is simply to act as a binding agent and help the spray adhere better.


----------



## bust'em1 (May 2, 2009)

I made some up last night worked out well for me mine did not produce any gases that i noticed


----------



## azarrowflinger (Aug 8, 2005)

bust'em1 said:


> I made some up last night worked out well for me mine did not produce any gases that i noticed



Either did mine, but the next day I woke up to a very swollen bottle, I'd crack it.


----------



## Newtfly (Sep 19, 2010)

Anybody ever try scent free Febreze? I would think that you could get this stuff in gallon jugs for real cheap and put it in your own spray bottle. It should work on the same principal of scent elimination by bacterial elimination, that the most expensive products use? Just a thought.


----------



## atjunkie (Jul 18, 2006)

If I have to pump gas before going to the woods the scent killer will get rid of the smell. So I say it's gotta help some.



swampboss said:


> Ok, some of you guys have got to stop "drinking the coolaid ". Don't fool your self, you can only MINIMIZE your scent , never eliminate all of it unless your in a space suit. I don't doubt that some of these homemade and store bought potions will work to a point. The best thing IMO is to keep your clothes and gear as clean as possible. Once I started keeping my rubber boots and clothes in a plastic tub and and putting them on (while wearing gloves) when I get out of the truck I started seeing way more deer and having less wind me. I also wear gloves and make sure no skin ever touches vegetation on the way to my stands. I still pay close attention to wind direction.


----------



## SCbryan (Feb 20, 2009)

I have had good luck with my homebrew. Maybe someone else has posted this.

Take a large pot and boil 2 gallons of distilled water.
Add some pine tree trimmings from my hunting lease.
Boil about 20-30 minutes. Then bottle. It reminds me of that smell you have on Christmas with a real tree in the house.
My bottles are a year old and still smell great.
Do this outside...the smell is strong.
Good hunting.


----------

